# Hello From Vancouver Island!!!



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

I have been aspiring to get back into archery for about 10 years, 
picked myself up a used Hoyt trykon xt 500(i belive) and im looking forward to starting shooting again, maybe even unting when the season takes off!!
glad to be a part of the comunity!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 Archery Talk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

*so far im digging the forum,*

I cant wait to go shooting!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* gucho. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## kodiakmagnum (Dec 25, 2009)

Hunt all the time & welcome to AT :bear:


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

If there are any archers in vancouver island I would love to hear from them!!!


----------

